# SewerCAD V5.6 Full Version .....Now Download



## sryh (19 أبريل 2009)

*SewerCAD V5.6*



http://rapidshare.com/files/25953363/SewerCAD_V5.6.rar 

*password*

*www.damasgate.com*



Eng. Sryh​


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (19 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ياهندسة
ولكن ممكن نبذة صغيرة عن البرنامج


----------



## sryh (21 أبريل 2009)

*تعليق*

أقوي برنامج لتصميم شبكات الصرف الصحي


----------



## الزوبير (30 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك على البرنامج واريد ان اسئل هل هناك أى معلومة عن كيفية تشغيل البرنامج او مثال تصميمى يبن الفكرة


----------



## م.رنا هايل (30 مايو 2009)

بليز حد يحكيلي عن هندسة الانشاءات


----------



## fki bassem (30 مايو 2009)

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,,,,,,,,,,,merci


----------



## أبو يمنى (30 مايو 2009)

شكرا أخونا العزيز ولو أمكن نريد شرح البرنامج أو مثال توضيحى 

وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## إسلام علي (31 مايو 2009)

كلمة السر يا هندسة ؟
...........


----------



## hassanaki (31 مايو 2009)

شكرا الاخ الفاضل ولكن هل يمكن ان تضعه علي رابط اخر يعمل


----------



## mah_kh65 (4 يونيو 2009)

الرجاء وضع كلمة السر لفك الملف المضغوط مع الشكر


----------



## babaabdou (5 يونيو 2009)

حاجه تحرق الدم
فين كلمه السر


----------



## hisham_fdf (6 يونيو 2009)

فين الرابط
الرجاء وضع الرابط


----------



## hisham_fdf (6 يونيو 2009)

الياسوووووووووووووووووووووووووووورد يا شباب
ظرووووووووووووووووووووووووووري
وين الباسوووووووووووورد


----------



## hassanaki (7 يونيو 2009)

ممكن ترفقه مرة اخري لا الرابط لا يعمل 
مع الشكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عاشق السهر (8 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خير لكن هل ممكن فكرة مبسطه عن عمل البرنامج


----------



## ماجد البنا (13 يونيو 2009)

password www.damasgate.com


----------



## eng abdallah (13 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا
...................


----------



## eng abdallah (13 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا م انس على الباسوورد


----------



## anass81 (13 يونيو 2009)

eng abdallah قال:


> جزاكالله خيرا م انس على الباسوورد



وإياكم

مع الاشارة ان الباسوورد هي من مشاركة الزميل ماجد البنا جزاه الله خيراً


----------



## عبدالسميع2005 (14 يونيو 2009)

يا أخوان عندي طلب صغير لو سمحتم: كيف نخلي برامج شركة بنتلي تشتغل على ويندوز فيستا


----------



## abedsarisi (28 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمودشمس (28 سبتمبر 2009)

شكر بس بعد اذنك كلمة السر


----------



## سنا الإسلام (28 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمودشمس (28 سبتمبر 2009)

مشككووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## Eng.Ah.m (4 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عائشة البكري (4 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم : الرابط لا يعمل .....رجاءا انجدونا
م.عائشة البكري


----------



## سنا الإسلام (4 نوفمبر 2009)

عائشة البكري قال:


> السلام عليكم : الرابط لا يعمل .....رجاءا انجدونا
> م.عائشة البكري


 
البرنامج على روابط ميديافير على هذا الرابط

برنامج SewerCAD_V5.6 بروابط جديدة ميديافير


----------



## AbdulRahman Ahmed (10 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mounir81 (14 فبراير 2010)

merci bien ma soeur


----------



## abosbiha (7 مارس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## almass (8 مارس 2010)

مشكوور على البرنامج -وجزا الله خيرا المهندسة سنا الاسلام على تسهيل التحميل برفع الملفات على الميديا فير
واتمنى من كافة الزملاء ان يحذو حذوها فى رفع ملفاتهم على الميديا فير حيث انه من اسرع السيرفرات على الاطلاق


----------



## رافت المحروقى (8 مارس 2010)

شاكرين جدا على البرنامج لكن ياريت تكمل جميلك وتعطينا الرقم السرى علشان رابطه مابيشتغلشى


----------



## رافت المحروقى (8 مارس 2010)

اسف يامهندسة استعجلت شوية وشاكرين جدا على البرنامج وربنا يزيدك


----------



## فريد رضوان (13 مارس 2010)

اخى حياك الله نفسى ملف وحد احمله مش عارف ارجو رفع الروابط مره اخرى


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (20 أبريل 2010)

الا يوجد رابط غير الارابدشير لانه لا يفتح عندي


----------



## زكريا محمد عبدو (17 يوليو 2010)

هل هناك رابط تحميل اخر غير Rapidshare


----------



## ابن العلوم (21 يوليو 2010)

عفوا لكن هذا الرابط يلزمه اشتراك في موقع ربد شير وهو غير مجاني


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (31 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## ahmadmechanical (5 أغسطس 2010)

يا جماعة مشكورين بس البرنامج لا يعمل مع الفيستا


----------



## ماجد العراقي (7 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## نهاد العجيلي (20 فبراير 2011)

شكرا بشممهندس


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (22 فبراير 2011)

تسلم ايدك والله


----------



## jejeje2011 (23 يونيو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووور على الجهود العظيمة


----------



## jejeje2011 (23 يونيو 2011)

شرح برنامج sewercad 5.6 
نبدا الدرس الاول 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kUiOxuxLkM
الدرس الثاني
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLJ6VzAODZw&feature=related
الدرس الثالث
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2sBq9zovnwU&feature=related

الدرس الرابع 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZoaBdU8aayM&feature=related

هذا بفضل المهندس عبدالله محمد احمد 

جبر احمد


----------



## jejeje2011 (23 يونيو 2011)

الدرس الخامس
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ek4PKg4fYFo
الدرس السادس
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPFpZ7uHjmY&feature=related
الدرس السابع
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJJhRVe5VoE&feature=related
هذا بفضل المهندس عبدالله محمد احمد 

جبر احمد


----------



## م ابراهيم هندي (1 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا اخي لكن اين الباسوورد رجاء


----------



## م ابراهيم هندي (1 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## sendbad2011 (7 فبراير 2012)

اولا جزاك الله خيرا اخى ....انا واجهت مشكلة بتشغيل البرنامج ع ال ويندز 7 ....وانا زمان كنت واجهت مشكله مع ال watercad بس وقتها عدلت حاجه ع الديسك توب واشتغل بس للاسف مش فاكر كان ايه ممكن حد يفيدنا


----------



## saam00011 (25 مايو 2012)

تقريبا تاخد نسخة من setup وتنسخة على الديسك توب وبعدين تسطب البرنامج من كليك يمين ثم run program والله اعلم جرب هذة الطريقة


----------



## emad_ali (18 فبراير 2013)

عفوا الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## ابو أدهم علي (16 مارس 2013)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## حافظ علي 24 (11 أبريل 2013)

عيب تضيع وقت زمايلك شكرا ياهندسه


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (13 سبتمبر 2014)

هل هو متوافق مع ويندوز 7


----------

